# setting up doggy day care



## mixedbreed (4 February 2014)

Hi all need some advice, will keep it short and sweet! Lol 
At present I am thinking of a career change I find my current job very very stressful and I think I need a change of direction in life! 
Now I live in N.ireland and where I live I only know of 2 other doggy day care centres one approx 10 / 12 mile away and the other approx 25 miles away! I would love to set up my own business, am sure people would be interested.  The only experience I have is that I have had dogs all my life, currently have 3 rescues.  Am really after advice and other peoples experiences (also a point in the right direction!) 

Thanks xx


----------



## lexiedhb (4 February 2014)

Personally i would want some sort of behaviour qualification or something- load of strange dogs in a room is a recipe for disaster if you dont know what to look for body language/ behaviour wise IMO, I guess it would depend on the set up.

Would have thought insurance would be quite high?


----------



## CorvusCorax (4 February 2014)

I wouldn't use doggy day care for the reasons Lexie has stated. I do know a chap who runs a place but I know my dog would run rings around him.

The chap I know had to spend a LOT of money on qualifications (you would probably have to do courses in England or long-distance learning), insurance, set up etc.

Ideally you should be placed on or near large towns or cities or at least on the commuter route as these would be your most likely customers. Two places within 12 miles in a small country/area might be a bit tricky. 

I'd talk to a lot of people and try and get some hands on experience.


----------



## mixedbreed (4 February 2014)

Thank u for your replies 
Yes I was thinking that people would prefer qualifications.  I will look into how much qualifications are and the different courses available.   I know I want a change of career I would love to work with animals.  Am trying to think of all the options ( also looking into dog grooming)


----------



## Alec Swan (4 February 2014)

I actually think that the idea that you have is very sound,  BUT as others have said,  you may find it to be a rocky road!  

Assuming that you're in an area where there are enough youngish professionals (as a for instance),  who want their dogs to have company during the day,  and if the owners are as a couple,  which presumably they would be,  then they may well not baulk at a sensible rate.  

So assuming that you have,  or have the capacity,  for enough of a client base,  the next problem may well be the dogs.  They may well come from homes where there is no structure and no discipline.  They may well be being sent to you because the poor little sods,  abandoned for 8-10 hour days,  are wrecking their owners homes.  You will need to acquire the knack of 'reading' both dogs and their owners.

If you do decide to have a go at it,  let us know how you get on,  and good luck!!

Alec.


----------



## mixedbreed (4 February 2014)

Thank you alec for your reply, it has definitely given me things to think about, I will have  a look at canine bbehaviour courses see what is available.


----------



## Saneta (4 February 2014)

http://www.coape.org can perhaps give you the experience and qualifications to help you.  Do you mean you want to set up a dog creche like http://www.happiathome.co.uk.  Helen takes up to 30 dogs each day, with rooms within the building so dogs can have quiet time and sleep, or playtime.  She also employs several staff to walk the dogs and supervise play.
Alternatively, if you want to run a business from your own home, build it up gradually by dog walking, taking dogs in for a day and ultimately, for holidays.  You can get excellent insurance cover at very reasonable rates from http://www.cliverton.co.uk/insurance-products/pets-animal-trades?gclid=CPKOhLKcs7wCFQ3JtAodDwoAGg.
Decide whether or not you are prepared to have puppies, entire dogs etc.  Make sure your clients sign a contract with you, confirming whether or not they want their dogs walked off lead and with other dogs.  Maybe you can also offer to look after people's horses when they go on holiday, or indeed, to house sit.  There's certainly a need for house sitters here!

Good luck!


----------



## mixedbreed (4 February 2014)

Saneta said:



http://www.coape.org can perhaps giveit wyou the experience and qualifications to help you.  Do you mean you want to set up a dog creche like http:/www.happiathome.co.uk.  Helen takes up to 30 dogs each day, with rooms within the building so dogs can have quiet time and sleep, or playtime.  She also employs several staff to walk the dogs and supervise play.
Alternatively, if you want to run a business from your own home, build it up gradually by dog walking, taking dogs in for a day and ultimately, for holidays.  You can get excellent insurance cover at very reasonable rates from http://www.cliverton.co.uk/insurance-products/pets-animal-trades?gclid=CPKOhLKcs7wCFQ3JtAodDwoAGg.
Decide whether or not you are prepared to have puppies, entire dogs etc.  Make sure your clients sign a contract with you, confirming whether or not they want their dogs walked off lead and with other dogs.  Maybe you can also offer to look after people's horses when they go on holiday, or indeed, to house sit.  There's certainly a need for house sitters here!

Good luck!
		
Click to expand...

that is great information thank you so much saneta , great advice! Yes It would be a day creche.  I will research some similar places check out prices,  rules etc see if I can find guide lines, research places to rent, I dont think I would be able to do things from my house as its a small detached and garden is small so I wouldn't have adequate space


----------



## ladyt25 (4 February 2014)

Sounds a good idea to me but that's the thing, an idea is one thing, reality is another!

I was very unhappy in my job last year and was looking at options of running my own business and considered dog walking. There are loads of dog walkers round me but that doesn't seem to stop the demand and most of them are always busy/fully booked.

There are also others who, although don't run 'day care' as such, they do offer in house boarding as opposed to kennels, for people who are going on holiday etc.

However, at the time I could not risk losing a steady income as I have a mortgage and bills to pay and don't have a partner to help support me. I looked into what is needed costs wise for dog walking (there are tonnes of sites to get great information from) and the start up costs are minimal BUT getting that guaranteed income is the difficult bit.

Have you considered maybe trying to set up a dog walking business as a first step before considering a day care facility? It would be a good way of building a client base, getting some experience with what is involved and whether it is a viable option for you.


----------



## mixedbreed (5 February 2014)

ladyt25 said:



			Sounds a good idea to me but that's the thing, an idea is one thing, reality is another!

I was very unhappy in my job last year and was looking at options of running my own business and considered dog walking. There are loads of dog walkers round me but that doesn't seem to stop the demand and most of them are always busy/fully booked.

There are also others who, although don't run 'day care' as such, they do offer in house boarding as opposed to kennels, for people who are going on holiday etc.

However, at the time I could not risk losing a steady income as I have a mortgage and bills to pay and don't have a partner to help support me. I looked into what is needed costs wise for dog walking (there are tonnes of sites to get great information from) and the start up costs are minimal BUT getting that guaranteed income is the difficult bit.

Have you considered maybe trying to set up a dog walking business as a first step before considering a day care facility? It would be a good way of building a client base, getting some experience with what is involved and whether it is a viable option for you.
		
Click to expand...

ladyt25 thats a very good idea, am very much like you have bills and mortgage to pay but no partner to help! Am extremely on happy in my job it is a profession had thought about applying to different areas within the profession but at mo I feel o just want out! Am not sure how to do that, like you gettin an idea into reality could be a problem


----------



## ladyt25 (5 February 2014)

To be honest, I would get your CV on some jobsites. I am not sure what you do and whether it's office-based but maybe try putting it on the likes of Reed recruitment sites or, if you want an equine/rural related job then maybe try sites like Delacy recruitment as they have roles within the equestrian and farming sector (feed sales, veterinary sales etc). I also regularly check Dogs Trust website on their jobs page as they quite often have some interesting positions vacant.

I am definitely one to say, if you're not happy in your job GET OUT! I am much happier now than I was this time last year, feel less stressed, less angry and less on the verge of crying on an evening! There are loads of jobs out there in reality, you just have to look in the right places. 

I do think to do what you want with regards the dog care you will need some financial security behind you in case it doesn't work out or takes a long time to give any return.


----------



## mixedbreed (5 February 2014)

ladyt25 said:



			To be honest, I would get your CV on some jobsites. I am not sure what you do and whether it's office-based but maybe try putting it on the likes of Reed recruitment sites or, if you want an equine/rural related job then maybe try sites like Delacy recruitment as they have roles within the equestrian and farming sector (feed sales, veterinary sales etc). I also regularly check Dogs Trust website on their jobs page as they quite often haif I would like to worke some interesting positions vacant.

I am definitely one to say, if you're not happy in your job GET OUT! I am much happier now than I was this time last year, feel lessstressed, less angry and less on the verge of crying on an evening! There are loads of jobs out there in reality, you just have to look in the right places. 

I do think to do what you want with regards the dog care you will need some financial security behind you in case it doesn't work out or takes a long time to give any return.
		
Click to expand...

I will have def have a look at those sites, am actually a nurse within the private sector at present it is very stressful due to issues I can not go into detail with its actually quite complicated.  To be honest it not the actual job I hate it's the people I work with ! Was thinking looking a new job but quite frankly no doubt it would possibly end the same way.  But the stress now has caused health issues am only 28! I spend too much time in tears.  not sure If I would like to work solely with horses as I have 3 of my own when I worked for a breeder it put me off lol


----------



## ladyt25 (6 February 2014)

Yeah, it's often the case (was with me), the job wasn't bad in itself but management on the other hand........! 
involved
I still work in the same type of job, just somewhere else and I also dropped down a level which did mean a paycut but to be honest I just wanted out and wanted to be happier and it has worked!

There are lots of jobs that mean you can work in say the agricultural/equine sector but not directly with animals as such. I also browsed  Equinecareers which is another good site. That is of course if you wanted to move out of nursing. There are so many varieties of job out there (medical, veterinary sales. Feed, supplements sales/rep jobs). Some of these mean working more flexible hours as well which is handy when you have horses/other animals that you would like to have more time with.

I actually considered becoming an Avon Lady at one point! hehe. Am still half tempted!


----------

